# Excel: Druckbereich festlegen - auf eine Seite



## Axor (27. März 2007)

Hab folgendes Problem:

Es gibt fertige Formulare, wo ein gewisser Text draufgedruckt wird...

Dazu hab ich eine Formular erstellt, wo auf der richtigen Position die Zellen freigegeben sind damit man dort eben die Daten eintragen kann.
Danach hab ich diese Zellen alle markiert und den Druckbereich festgelegt.
Das restliche Formular hab ich auch soweit aufgebaut und nun sollten ja nur jene Zellen ausgedruckt werden, die als Druckbereich festgelegt wurden....

Leider wird jetzt jede als Druckbereich festgelegte Zelle auf einer eigenen Seite ausgedruckt...

Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Leola13 (27. März 2007)

Hai,

ich habe einige Varianten ausprobiert und bin zu keiner Lösung gekommen.

... aber warum definierst du nur deine freigegeben Zellen als Druckbereich.
Es sollte doch auch gehen wenn du deine ganze Seite als Druckbereich definierst. Wenn in den restlichen Zellen nichts steht, da nicht freigegeben passiert doch nichts.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## duckdonald (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte acuh mal ein Vordruck in Excel nachgebaut und beim Ausdruck sollte der nur die bestimmte Felder ausdrucken.

Meine Lösung war dann ein Button einzufügen der mit einem Makro verlinkt ist.
Das Makro hat dann bei allen Feldern, die nicht gedruckt werden sollen, die Textfarbe auf Weiß gestellt. Dann die Seite gedruckt (Druckeinstellungen sollten vorher schon korrekt sein) und anschließend alles wieder Schwarz gemacht.

Codeschnipsel:

```
Sub Schaltfläche5_BeiKlick()
    ActiveSheet.Unprotect ("0000")      'wenn arbeitsmappe geschützt ist
    
    Range("a1:e3").Select               'Teilbereich auswählen
    Selection.Font.ColorIndex = 2       'Textfarbe auf weiß(=2) setzen
    Range("a13:e13").Select             'Teilbereich auswählen
    Selection.Font.ColorIndex = 2       'Textfarbe auf weiß(=2) setzen

    ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.PrintOut Copies:=1, Collate:=True     'Dokument drucken

    Range("a1:e3").Select             'Teilbereich auswählen
    Selection.Font.ColorIndex = 1     'Textfarbe auf schwarz(=1) setzen
    Range("a13:e13").Select           'Teilbereich auswählen
    Selection.Font.ColorIndex = 1     'Textfarbe auf schwarz(=1) setzen

    'blattschutz wieder reinmachen
    ActiveSheet.Protect "0000", DrawingObjects:=True, Contents:=True, Scenarios:=True
    Range("d5").Select   'und eine Zelle markieren
End Sub
```



Viel spaß beim basteln

DuckDonald


----------

